# Me = sad. Help!



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hellooo. Well, bottom line: breakup. Problem: How to get over it.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

beer and pizza


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear that!! We can get a few people out for a bite to eat and some drinks. 

On a serious note, no easy way to get over it. Just try to keep yourself busy for the first little while.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Awww :-( Give yourself time alone to heal, but also be sure to spend time with fun people who make you feel happy and good about yourself. And don't forget to treat yourself, you deserve pampering. There's someone for everyone out there, you'll find them...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Keep yourself busy. The more occupied you are with other things the less time you think about it. Sorry to hear. Happened to a good buddy of mine just recently as well. I'd rather not say how he's been getting over it...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

hitting up every skirt he can????


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Well finals begin next week so no alcohol til December 17th lol. I desperately want cheesecake and ice cream. GTAA delivery service?! LOL. I'll take some cheesecake with my corals.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I totally think you should make a friend go out and buy you some Ben and Jerry's strawberry cheesecake ice cream


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

mmmmmmm....strawberry cheesecake ice cream


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

karaoke & hit the gym!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee I am sorry! I hope you will be okay. Nothing but time really heals everything.. LOL I echo everything everyone else has said!


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

WateraDrop said:


> Well finals begin next week so no alcohol til December 17th lol. I desperately want cheesecake and ice cream. GTAA delivery service?! LOL. I'll take some cheesecake with my corals.


Cheesecake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yuuuuum. Yea I got 6 exams from 13th to 17th. I think the best thing to do is chill with your boys! I always take out time on the weekends to do so. Its that little bit of stress free time I make that keeps me sane. How about start another tank? I plan to redo my whole tank, start a proper CO2 system (Its my 1st time ever), do everything properly this winter vacation. Just gotta wait for bro to come over from the states. Spend some time with your family too, when my bro is over and the family spends time together, I act like a nut. 

EDIT: oh yea, the ultimate solution is to get married, no part time wastage of gfs and garbage. (just my opinion)


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Sameer, I'm not looking to get married any time soon lol. 

Sigh. Gets harder as the days go on! Thanks for the tips though guys <3.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Marriage isn't the answer.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think anyone should tell anyone else if they should marry or not. Thats a total choice they should weigh on their own.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I don't think anyone should tell anyone else if they should marry or not. Thats a total choice they should weigh on their own.


so have you arrange or plan a marriage for your daughter...

jk


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Why....would I arrange her marriage? lol. If she finds someone she loves and loves her and -if- she wants to marry all for it. If she finds someone I hate and I don't feel she should marry, I'll let her know about it for sure but its her choice when it gets right down to it.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I am kidding around its friday, I am getting ready for a hang over lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Sorry to hear that!! We can get a few people out for a bite to eat and some drinks.
> 
> On a serious note, no easy way to get over it. Just try to keep yourself busy for the first little while.


+1 from experience is stay busy and it'll help.

Try something new while you're at it. Say um.... random teaming up at a paintball store for a few rounds of capture the flag and rent a BFG with a huge honking ammo tank and a case of ammo. 

Or if you're into it get some snow tires on a bike and when it sheets with ice hopefully in the next couple weeks ride up hills for the adventure or the local hockey rink before the zambo takes it's run to clean the ice.

DIY a new project which would keep you busy on the side and be constructive at the same time.

Show up at Baskin Robbins and ask for ALL the flavors (what my old HS friend did over her break up). Hehe...I remember the CSR's look when we asked for that. Never expected that to happen.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yup, keep your self busy is a very good way to take your mind off. Hitting the gym helps but only if you have a buddy to interact with.
Take up jogging, run until you're bloody tire helps take the stress off.
Take a vacation trip, fly off some where different.
Just a note, getting married to keep some one by your side is a formula for disaster. If you think breaking up hurts, divorse hurts 10 times more.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

goto the bar, and get another one?


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

bigfishy, when I read your post, I imagined myself as some biker at a seedy bar lol.


----------

